# Bike totalzerlegen - macht das jemand?



## Sespri (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Mein damals im 92 neu gekauftes Klein Attitude wurde das ganze Jahr bewegt. Arbeitsweg bei Schlamm und Schnee (inkl. Salz), lokale Bike Rennen, die mittels Flyer in Bikeshops angekündigt wurden (für junge Leute - ja, es gab eine Pre-Internet Zeit) und sonst viel in der Freizeit.

Was gerade nötig war, wurde repariert oder ergänzt. Einmal im Jahr jedoch - nachdem die Salzerei aufgehört hatte - wurde das Bike total zerlegt, gereinigt, auf versteckte Mängel geprüft und mit neuen Tretlagern versehen (Rillenkugellager, Industrienorm, keine grosse Sache), Gabelservice durchgeführt und mit neuen Schaltzügen ausgerüstet. Manchmal musste auch das Lenkkopflager erneuert werden. Mir machte das jeweils Spass und es war ein gutes Gefühl, den Schmodder aus dem Rahmen zu spülen und alles wieder in Schuss zu bringen. Mich faszinieren immer die Videos, wo im WC ganze Bikes im Zelt von Grund auf aufgebaut, Lager optimiert und Räder frisch eingespeicht werden.

Es geht mir nicht um eine Entscheidunghilfe, sondern dient einzig der Neugierde ob Privatleute sich die Mühe machen, ihre doch teuren DH und Enduros, die ja teilweise nicht schlecht gefordert werden, auch einmal jährlich zu zerlegen?
Grundsätzlich schadet es sicher nicht, sich mal einen Überblick zu verschaffen und ich denke, sich eine Woche vor dem langersehnten Bikeurlaub mit der Behebung von versteckten und plötzlich zutage tretenden Mängeln herumzuschlagen, ist auch nicht prickelnd. Abgesehen davon dient es der Sicherheit und verschafft ein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## metalmatrix (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke hier gibt es mehr als genug Menschen die ihre Räder komplett zerlegen, bis hin zu Modifikationen and Rahmen und Bauteilen und auch einige die selbst Rahmen bauen… war das die Frage?  Ich hab jedes meiner Räder selbst aufgebaut…und oft genug auch wieder zerlegt. Dämpfer, Gabel, Laufräder einspeichen 🙂👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edeltoaster (3. Oktober 2021)

Das beschriebene einmal pro Jahr mache ich auch, Rest nach Bedarf.


----------



## Schoasdromme (3. Oktober 2021)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Das beschriebene einmal pro Jahr mache ich auch, Rest nach Bedarf.


genau so.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Oktober 2021)

Das Enduro einmal im Jahr komplett zerlegen..? Wozu denn das?

Ich bin doch froh, wenn Steuersatz, Innenlager, Gelenke, Schaltzüge etcpp einwandfrei funktionieren - warum sollte ich Lagersitze strapazieren und dämliche innenverlegte Züge herausreißen? Mein Enduro fährt 2000km im Jahr, das schaffen Pros an einem langen Wochenende. 

Das ist doch total bescheuert. Selbst in den 80ern habe ich das nie gemacht. Einmal jährlich putzen, ok. Defekte Teile tauschen, sofort. Gabel warten, immer.

Don't fix if it aint broke!


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Oktober 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Mein damals im 92 neu gekauftes Klein Attitude wurde das ganze Jahr bewegt. Arbeitsweg bei Schlamm und Schnee (inkl. Salz), lokale Bike Rennen, die mittels Flyer in Bikeshops angekündigt wurden (für junge Leute - ja, es gab eine Pre-Internet Zeit) und sonst viel in der Freizeit.
> 
> ...


Yes, icke hier! Bedarf is eh andauernd...


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Oktober 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Don't fix if it aint broke!


Vorbeugen is besser als auffe Füße kotzen.


----------



## --- (3. Oktober 2021)

Was soll das bringen? Wozu sollte man Baugruppen oder Teile abbauen und zerlegen wenn diese noch intakt sind? Das Bike wird hinterher nicht besser funktionieren. Und das ist vor allem Zeitverschwendung. Aber auch Verschwendung von Materialien wie Fett, Öl, Schraubensicherung, Reinigungsmittel etc. Ich zerlege nur das was kaputt ist oder gewartet werden muß. Wenn ein Lager 2 Jahre lang hält dann rühre ich es auch 2 Jahre nicht an. 
Und irgendwo und irgendwie nimmt man dann ja doch alles auseinander. Aber halt nicht auf einen Schlag.


----------



## metalmatrix (3. Oktober 2021)

Meinereiner hat die Frage jetzt auch endlich richtig verstanden. Also ohne Not und aus Grundsatz das Rad järlich komplett zerlegen… NEIN!!! Bei einem Hardtail aus den 90ern war das noch ein netter Sonntagzeitvetreib. Inklusive Konuslager reinigen und Züge erneuern. Klein hatte danals ja schon IL im Steuerohr. Heute muss man ja erstmal alle Lager, Dichtungen  und diverse Öle und Schmiermittel besorgen. Sonst muss man es nämlich erst gar nicht komplett zerlegen. Nur nach Bedarf.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2021)

Wöchentliche Reinigung aller Antriebskomponenten,1x jährlich Grundreinigung,wechsel von Teilen  bei Bedarf, fertig....
Nach Schlammschlacht beim MTB Water to go.....


----------



## trialsrookie (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe mir meine letzten 3 Bikes selber aufgebaut, und hab das Herumschrauben sehr genossen. Aber zur Wartung komplett zerlegen, das würde mir nicht in den Sinn kommen. Notwendige Wartung an Teilen führe ich durch, aber nach dem Motto "weniger ist mehr" 

Ich fahre durchaus auch im Winter, aber kaum Straße daher ist Salz jetzt nicht so mein Problem. Mein ältestes (nicht selber aufgebautes), noch aktives MTB ist 22 Jahre alt und fährt noch immer gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (4. Oktober 2021)

Einmal im Jahr zerlege ich allerdings meine Federgabel, reinige und schmiere sie neu. Beim Rest des Rades langt aber eine Sicht- und/oder Funktions-Kontrolle.


----------



## SinusJayCee (4. Oktober 2021)

Ist eine Komplettzerlegung nicht sogar kontraproduktiv? Vorhandene Teile werde durch das Aus- und Einbauen ja nicht wirklich besser. Man kann sie höchstens neu fetten falls nötig. Und noch gute Teile präventiv zu tauschen halte ich auch nicht für besonders ökonomisch. Bei den meisten Komponenten am MTB kommt es ja nicht zu einem plötzlichen, katastrophal Versagen sondern die Performance wird nur graduell schlechter. Wenn es soweit ist, dann kann man das Teil erneuern.

Natürlich gehört das regelmäßig überprüft, damit verschlissene Teile keine Folgeschäden verursachen oder kritische Beschädigungen übersehen werden. Aber wenn z.B. ein Lager noch leichtgängig und spielfrei ist, sehe ich keinen Grund für einen Tausch.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Oktober 2021)

vollständig Zerlegen nicht direkt, aber zumindest soweit das ich den Zustand von allen Lagern im Hinterbau, Innenlager, Naben etc. beurteilen kann. Sprich Kurbel demontieren und die Lager vom Innenlager mal einzeln drehen  Hinterbau-Schrauben lösen und die Lager auf Leichtlauf prüfen etc. Wenn alles ok ist, alles säubern und zusammenbauen, wenn die eher rauh laufen => austauschen. Da sind die Laufräder auch mal draußen und man kann auch da den Zustand prüfen. Gerade im Winter wenn mal eher elend Wetter ist kann man da mal nen Abend oder am Wochenende etwas investieren, bevor ich dann im Sommer die final kaputten Lager o.ä. ad-hoc tauschen muss.


----------



## SinusJayCee (4. Oktober 2021)

Ja, so meinte ich das. Für den Fahrwerksservice müssen Gabel und Dämpfer ja eh raus. Da kann man dann auch direkt den Steuersatz und die Hinterbaulager prüfen. Für letzteres eventuell auch mal Schrauben lösen und Lager einzeln prüfen. Gleiches dann für das Tretlager: Erst einmal Kette vom Kettenblatt runter und Kurbel drehen. Falls einem was spanisch (oder japanisch  ) vorkommt, Kurbel demontieren und Lager einzeln checken.


----------



## Sespri (4. Oktober 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> vollständig Zerlegen nicht direkt, aber zumindest soweit das ich den Zustand von allen Lagern im Hinterbau, Innenlager, Naben etc. beurteilen kann. Sprich Kurbel demontieren und die Lager vom Innenlager mal einzeln drehen  Hinterbau-Schrauben lösen und die Lager auf Leichtlauf prüfen etc. Wenn alles ok ist, alles säubern und zusammenbauen, wenn die eher rauh laufen => austauschen. Da sind die Laufräder auch mal draußen und man kann auch da den Zustand prüfen. Gerade im Winter wenn mal eher elend Wetter ist kann man da mal nen Abend oder am Wochenende etwas investieren, bevor ich dann im Sommer die final kaputten Lager o.ä. ad-hoc tauschen muss.


So in dem Stil habe ich das für mein DH und Enduro gemeint. Und klar, das Klein HT war auch ratzfatz zerlegt, deshalb meine Frage, ob das einer mit seinem Multi-Vierdimensional-Parallelogram-Schwinge macht, die schon mehr bewegliche Teile als das Klein total hat...

Und ja, das Klein hat durchaus gelitten. Salz war wirklich der grösste Feind. Mich hat die intensive Nutzung nie gereut. Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die ihr Tafelsilber nur zu besonderen Anlässen heraus holen. Das Bike hat was gekostet, als will ich es auch nutzen - das ist meine Devise. 

Aber interessant zu lesen, wie die Pflege jeweils gehandhabt wird...


----------



## nightwolf (4. Oktober 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Wöchentliche Reinigung aller Antriebskomponenten,1x jährlich Grundreinigung,wechsel von Teilen  bei Bedarf, fertig....
> Nach Schlammschlacht beim MTB Water to go.....


Kette nicht vergessen 🤣

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html

Hmm ja nun leider ist mein Reiserad aktuell ein Truemmerhaufen und wird einige Zerlegungen ueber sich ergehen lassen muessen -
Die Frankreich-Tour hat tiefe Spuren hinterlassen - aber nun ja, sonst hiesse es ja an-der-Wand-haeng-Rad.

Blindwuetig auseinandernehmen nur weils lustig ist mach ich aber nicht.
Maximum ist alles vom Rahmen runterziehen weil dieser z. B. neu pulverbeschichtet werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (4. Oktober 2021)

Als ich noch jung war, da hatte ich bloß ein Rad und viiiieeeeeeeeeeel Zeit. Damals wurde schon mal das komplette Rad zerlegt um es zu pflegen, natürlich auch um was dabei zu lernen. Inzwischen sind es 3-4 eigene Räder. Da teilt sich die Jahreskilometerleistung auch auf, so das es kein Sinn macht, jedes jährlich zu zerlegen. Teilweise bin ich mit einer Tuningaktion wie z.B. Umbau auf Shimano 12fach Gruppe viel schneller als das ein Service fällig wäre  Inzwischen bin ich Familienvater, somit sind es jetzt 8-10 Räder die am laufen gehalten werden müssen. Da ich meine wenige Freizeit lieber auf dem Rad sitze, beschränkt sich der Service der Räder auf das wesentliche. Das reicht auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (4. Oktober 2021)

Jaaa...In jungen Jahren, da hat man das Rad zerlegt um die Technik zu verstehen, obwohl es da nicht viel gab was man nicht verstehen konnte....


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2021)

Das wäre eben dies "ohne Verstand zerlegen". 

Als 5jähriger habe ich beim Blechspielzeug zerlegen immer diese Laschen abgebrochen. So kann es einem beim Lager auspressen auch schnell ergehen, wenn man es nicht versteht.


----------



## nosaint77 (4. Oktober 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das wäre eben dies "ohne Verstand zerlegen".



Kommt drauf an wie man zerlegen definiert. Ich definiere es so, das ich soweit zerlege wie ich mir einen Service des besagten Teiles zutraue und am Ende nicht das berühmte Schräubchen übrig bleibt. Damals als Jungspund war es mit dem ein oder anderen Lehrgeld verbunden, klar, letztendlich aber förderlich für’s Verstehen der Technik. Natürlich war die Technik damals simpler, aber z.B. V-Brakes waren schon zickig, da hab ich immer vorsorglich die Aufnahmen gefettet damit die Rückholfeder gut funktioniert. Bevor die parallelo-Vbrakes kamen, musste man auch ständig gucken das die Beläge sauber ausgerichtet sind. Dann noch regelmäßig neue Züge und Hüllen und die Bremsen funktionierten dauerhaft leichtgängig. Eine hydraulische Scheibenbremse aus der heutigen Zeit ist dagegen schon wesentlich sorgenfreier, dafür ist es an anderer Stelle komplexer geworden… fully, federungselemente,… da geb ich doch teilweise lieber dem Experten den Auftrag für den Service, als das ich ein Lagersitz vermurkse oder die federgsbelperformance durch falschen service versaue. Zu guter letzt fehlt es eben auch an der Zeit, so komplexe Teile selbst zu warten und ein Jahr später erinnere ich mich eh nicht mehr, was ich machen muss. Man wird alt 🙄


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Oktober 2021)

Klar, aber für viele fängt es schon beim Kurbelausbau oder Freilaufwechsel an. So wie diese Blechlaschen damals...einmal angefasst und schon kaputt. 

Das muss ja gar nicht so etwas Hochkomplexes wie 1993er XTR Felgenbremsen sein, das sich eigentlich nur mit dem Spezialwerkzeug einstellen lässt.


----------



## mtb62 (5. Oktober 2021)

Nach fast zwanzig Jahren MTB merke ich wann was kaputt ist.
Regelmäßig Speichenspannung prüfen, die Kette nach Bedarf ölen, Gabel reinigen und gut ist, fahre fünf Hardtails und es ist toll, wie wartungsarm gerade die einfach Kettenschaltungen sind.
Den meisten Ärger hat mir in den letzten Jahren die ach so wartungsarme Speedhub gemacht.
Ein Bike komplett zu zerlegen kommt mir nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Oktober 2021)

Naja, da ist dann das dranrumfummeln auch Hobby. Wie Uhren zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen.
Dein Auto faehrst du ja auch im Winter und zerlegst es nicht andauern komplett. Ausser du bist mein Onkel, der kriecht mit ner Buerste rueckwaerts durch den Auspuff von seinem alten M5. 

Meiner einer --> Sommer, ab und zu Wasser drueber und groben Dreck rauspopeln. Zu der Zeit Sichtkontrolle auf Beschaedigungen.  Ab dem ersten Salz werden die "guten" Raeder in den Keller gebracht. Verschlissene Teile getauscht, altes Fett weg, neu schmieren und fuer die naechste Saison fertig machen.
Die Alljahresschemel bekommen nur WD40 und Verschleissteile.


----------



## erborow (5. Oktober 2021)

ja, ruppe mein rad im winter eigentlich auch immer auseinander.
Gabel und dämpfer gehen sowieso zum service, ggf. kommen neue lager rein und alles wird mal sauber gemacht.
ansonsten unter der saison einfach nach bedarf, am besten auch im wechsel. die eine woche ist der hinterbau dran, in der nächsten die gabel.
so viele teile hat ein MTB ja auch nicht.


----------



## S-H-A (5. Oktober 2021)

Hab mir die Schrauberei abgewöhnt,  bzw. bin noch dabei. Wenn man sich wg jedem Scheiß ans Schrauben gibt, sei es aus Routinewartung oder weil es irgendwo knarzt, kommt man doch kaum zum fahren. Mir fehlt da inzwischen die Zeit und die Lust. Ich fahr den Kram nun einfach nur noch. Im Winter mal einen kleinen Service an den Federelementen und bei jedem Belagwechsel die Kolben reinigen und mobilisieren. Sonst gibt es nur sporadische Kettenpflege.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich zerlege etwas auch nur, wenn ich einen Defekt an der Stelle vermute. Ich habe mir sogar abgewöhnt das Bike nach nem Matschbad mit dem Schlauch abzuspritzen, hab da in der Vergangenheit schon zuviel rostige Lager zu beklagen gehabt. Da befrei ich den Rahmen lieber lediglich händisch von den gröbsten Matschklumpen und bürste das restliche Zeugs erst dann grob runter, sobald es trocken ist, und gut ist. Nur die Kette halte ich penibelst sauber und gönne ihr nach fast jeder Ausfahrt ein paar Tröpfchen Öl. Die Federelemente erhalten darüber hinaus alle 1 bis 2 Jahre nen kleinen Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich zerlege meine Bikes jetzt nicht regelmäßig einmal pro Jahr oder so. Aber wenn das Knacken auch mit intensivem Putzen nicht mehr weggeht, dann nehme ich mir die Zeit und zerlege es komplett. Also jedes Gelenk auf, Dreck raus mit Wattestäbchen, Gabel ausbauen, Tretlager öffnen etc... Lohnt sich immer! Ansonsten halt immer wenn was notwendig ist. Mal die Bremse entlüften, Gleitlager in Pedalen tauschen, Vorbau auf und sauber machen. Das geht auch mal ohne einen Samstag/Sonntag zu opfern sondern auch abends nach Feierabend. Was ich nicht selbst mache ist Dämpfer- und Gabelservice und Laufräder nachzentrieren. Ich muss dann nicht alles können und selber machen und habe da einfach im privaten Kreis eine sehr gute Anlaufstation.
Was ich gar nicht mache, ist Sachen in die Werkstatt geben. Ich habe da einfach genug preiswertere Alternativen für alles was ansteht.


----------



## xrated (5. Oktober 2021)

Geht auch so schon ständig was kaputt oder muss gewartet werden, da zerleg ich nicht auch noch nach jährlichem Intervall.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahr neben dem Fully noch nen Stahlrenner für die Straße, den ich mir 2001 oder so aufgebaut hab. Da geht nahezu nie was kaputt. Ab und an Reifen und Kette wechseln, auch mal ne Kassette, das war es. Was ein krasser Unterschied zum Fully..


----------



## ralleycorse (5. Oktober 2021)

hey,

kommt doch auch drauf an wo man fährt! In meinen jungen Jahren beim Städle war fast jede Fahrt eine tiefe Schlammschlacht. Dreck, Sand, Lehm allerorten. Da musste das jährliche zerlegen schon sein um da mal den Schmodder rauszuholen.
Später mehr Touren in den Bergen, da ist es viel weniger matschig. Eher schottrig, erdig. Da bekommt das Radl eingentlich nur bei Regen auch was ab. Also war regelmässiges zerlegen nicht notwendig.

Also wo fahrt Ihr, wie sieht das Rad nach einer normalen Tour aus?
-Jedes mal waschen nötig? Dann halt auch einmal im Jahr ne Vollpflege.
- Das Rad sieht meist gut aus und muss nur sehr selten vom Schmodder befreit werden. Dann hält das ewig...


----------



## Mx_1978 (5. Oktober 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Vorbeugen is besser als auffe Füße kotzen.


bin ganz deiner meinung! ich machs nach jeder einzelnen ausfahrt, um beim nächsten mal ja nicht auffe füße kotzen zu müssen. könnte ja wirklich passieren, man weiß es nie ohne gründliche vollzerlegung. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Martinwurst (5. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man zu viel Zeit hat, fährt man zu wenig Rad.


----------



## mtb62 (6. Oktober 2021)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> kommt doch auch drauf an wo man fährt! In meinen jungen Jahren beim Städle war fast jede Fahrt eine tiefe Schlammschlacht. Dreck, Sand, Lehm allerorten. Da musste das jährliche zerlegen schon sein um da mal den Schmodder rauszuholen.
> Später mehr Touren in den Bergen, da ist es viel weniger matschig. Eher schottrig, erdig. Da bekommt das Radl eingentlich nur bei Regen auch was ab. Also war regelmässiges zerlegen nicht notwendig.
> ...


Schmodder ist bei mir  normal.
 Entwerder feiner Sandstaub bei Trockenheit durch die vielen Sand Reitwege hier oder Schlammpackungen aus dem Teutoburger Wald.
Früher bin ich mehr Asphalt gefahren, da hatte ich mehr Ärger mit dem Material als jetzt.


----------



## mtb62 (6. Oktober 2021)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Wenn man zu viel Zeit hat, fährt man zu wenig Rad.


Meine Bikepflege (Hardtail) dauert höchstens ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## ulles (6. Oktober 2021)

Ein Bekannter hat letztens sein Bike zerlegt. Inzwischen ist es wieder fahrbar, aber er hat noch zu kämpfen. Schädelhirntrauma, Rippenbrüche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (6. Oktober 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um eine Entscheidunghilfe, sondern dient einzig der Neugierde ob Privatleute sich die Mühe machen, ihre doch teuren DH und Enduros, die ja teilweise nicht schlecht gefordert werden, auch einmal jährlich zu zerlegen?



Pauschal zerlegen ohne das neue Teile montiert werden, oder etwas defekt ist? -Nein. 
Kommt aber auch auf das Rad an: ist es ein Bike welches viel durch Schmuddelwetter bewegt wird: Verschleiß deutlich höher, Wartungsaufwand höher - dann wird auch mal komplett zerlegt. Mein Stadtrad z.B. vergammelt durch Nichtnutzung - dort kroch zuletzt die Feuchtigkeit in die Lager (Wasser im Keller), welche dann korrodiert sind. Da musste ich dann alles zerlegen und warten. Seitdem steht es aber wieder.

Am Hardtail schau ich nur auf den Antrieb und die Bremsen, Gabel werde ich vielleicht Ende nächstes Jahr warten. Sonst wird dort nur der Schlamm abgespült und Kette geölt.


----------



## Sespri (6. Oktober 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sogar abgewöhnt das Bike nach nem Matschbad mit dem Schlauch abzuspritzen, hab da in der Vergangenheit schon zuviel rostige Lager zu beklagen gehabt.


Solange man mit einem weichen Strahl oder mit genug Abstand drüber spült, geht das schon. Am Besten in der Talstation, wenn der Dreck noch frisch ist. Gift ist, mit der Hochdrucklanze in 10cm Abstand auf die Lager zu halten, sieht man leider zur Genüge. Bei trockenem Wetter spüle ich auch nicht ab. Bin auch der Meinung, dass man in Bezug auf Reinigung gerne mal zu viel des Guten tut. Während der Saison bin ich da eher zurückhaltend.


----------



## Deleted 586533 (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab letzten Winter mein Bike bis zur letzten Schraube zerlegt.

Rahmen war optisch runter und die Lager teilweise durch - bzgl. Geo aber für mich immernoch perfekt für meinen Anwendungsbereich.

Also alle Lager raus, ab zum Pulverbeschichter, neue Lager einpressen und mit neuer Gabel, Antrieb und Bremsen neu aufbauen.

Würde ich aber die nächsten 5Jahre nicht mehr machen wollen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Oktober 2021)

bikenerd_301 schrieb:


> Ich hab letzten Winter mein Bike bis zur letzten Schraube zerlegt.


Am MTB sind das ja nicht so viele... an einem Trekkingrad würde es mich nerven, vorallem wenn dann noch Lichtkabel, Gebäckträger usw. dranhängen.


----------



## ulles (8. Oktober 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Lichtkabel, Gebäckträger usw.


Das lohnt sich, wenn du damit noch weitere Jahre im Dunkeln Brötchen holen fahren kannst. 👍


----------



## Deleted 586533 (8. Oktober 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Am MTB sind das ja nicht so viele... an einem Trekkingrad würde es mich nerven, vorallem wenn dann noch Lichtkabel, Gebäckträger usw. dranhängen.






Also am Starren Pendlerrad mit Licht und Gebäck hab ich deutlich weniger Einzelteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Oktober 2021)

bikenerd_301 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1351657
> Also am Starren Pendlerrad mit Licht und Gebäck hab ich deutlich weniger Einzelteile.


Und wieviele Schrauben sind das in Summe? Nicht viele - die ganzen Lager und Buchsen summieren sich halt zusammen, das stimmt.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Oktober 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich, wenn du damit noch weitere Jahre im Dunkeln Brötchen holen fahren kannst. 👍


Oder einfach auf die Arbeit... aktuell ist es früh noch zappenduster, und ab 18:30 braucht man eigentlich auch schon Licht. Jaja, der Herbst...


----------



## SinusJayCee (8. Oktober 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich, wenn du damit noch weitere Jahre im Dunkeln Brötchen holen fahren kannst. 👍


Dafür brauche ich keine Kabel und keinen Gepäcktrager  Es sei denn man kauf Brötchen für das Elefantenhaus im Zoo...


----------



## ulles (8. Oktober 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Das lohnt sich, wenn du damit noch weitere Jahre im Dunkeln Brötchen holen fahren kannst. 👍





rad_fan schrieb:


> Oder einfach auf die Arbeit... aktuell ist es früh noch zappenduster, und ab 18:30 braucht man eigentlich auch schon Licht. Jaja, der Herbst...





SinusJayCee schrieb:


> Dafür brauche ich keine Kabel und keinen Gepäcktrager  Es sei denn man kauf Brötchen für das Elefantenhaus im Zoo...


*Gebäck- *Träger (s.o.)
😂😂😂😂


----------



## specialized99 (8. Oktober 2021)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> vollständig Zerlegen nicht direkt, aber zumindest soweit das ich den Zustand von allen Lagern im Hinterbau, Innenlager, Naben etc. beurteilen kann. Sprich Kurbel demontieren und die Lager vom Innenlager mal einzeln drehen  Hinterbau-Schrauben lösen und die Lager auf Leichtlauf prüfen etc. Wenn alles ok ist, alles säubern und zusammenbauen, wenn die eher rauh laufen => austauschen. Da sind die Laufräder auch mal draußen und man kann auch da den Zustand prüfen. Gerade im Winter wenn mal eher elend Wetter ist kann man da mal nen Abend oder am Wochenende etwas investieren, bevor ich dann im Sommer die final kaputten Lager o.ä. ad-hoc tauschen muss.


Eine Frage die ich mir schon öfter gestellt habe: Muss man Hinterbaulager wirklich tauschen wenn die rauh laufen? Ich würde sagen nein. Industrielager/Rillenkugellager sind auf Rotation ausgelegt. Im Hinterbau drehen die immer nur wenige Grad und werden auf Stoß belastet, da ist es logisch, dass die relativ schnell rauh laufen wenn man sie durchdreht. Wenn man zum Prüfen nur den Dämpfer und das Hinterrad ausbaut merkt man auch nichts negatives. Dichtungsring ausbauen und Lager fetten reicht da meiner Meinung nach. Lager dürfen auf keinen Fall festgehen, dass passiert eigentlich nur wenn sie festrosten.
Von daher tausche ich Hinterbaulager nur wenn sie Spiel haben oder schwergängig werden.


----------



## S-H-A (8. Oktober 2021)

specialized99 schrieb:


> Eine Frage die ich mir schon öfter gestellt habe: Muss man Hinterbaulager wirklich tauschen wenn die rauh laufen? Ich würde sagen nein. Industrielager/Rillenkugellager sind auf Rotation ausgelegt. Im Hinterbau drehen die immer nur wenige Grad und werden auf Stoß belastet, da ist es logisch, dass die relativ schnell rauh laufen wenn man sie durchdreht. Wenn man zum Prüfen nur den Dämpfer und das Hinterrad ausbaut merkt man auch nichts negatives. Dichtungsring ausbauen und Lager fetten reicht da meiner Meinung nach. Lager dürfen auf keinen Fall festgehen, dass passiert eigentlich nur wenn sie festrosten.
> Von daher tausche ich Hinterbaulager nur wenn sie Spiel haben oder schwergängig werden.


Sehe ich auch so. Dämpfer raus und Leichtgängigkeit prüfen. Wenn da was fest geht spürt man das am Finger am jeweiligen Lager. Man kann es auch übertreiben.
Manchmal schwer diesem Irrsinn nicht zu erliegen. Kann mich davon nicht immer frei sprechen. Aber es wird besser.
Grad hier im Forum wird ständig aus Mücken Elefanten gemacht.


----------



## ragazza (9. Oktober 2021)

Ja mach ich schon manchmal alle paar Jahre. Sowohl die Rennräder als auch die MTBs. Dann muss aber auch was gröberes fällig sein wie Schwingenlager oder Steuersatz usw. Die meiste Arbeit daran ist natürlich die Reinigung, das geht dann bis zum Wattestäbchen. Dafür putze ich meine Räder oft monatelang überhaupt nicht sondern wasche sie nur grob ab. 
Nach der ersten Schlammfahrt stellt man sein Tun dann wieder in Frage.... 😁


----------

